# Feral Rock Dove (pigeon) and Feral Mourning Dove



## Lyna (Sep 16, 2014)

I've recently hand raised 2 sibling feral baby pigeons this past summer. They are 2 1/2 months old now. I also acquired and hand raised 1 baby mourning dove that is approx. 5-6 weeks old now. I noticed a change in the behavior of the two pigeons immediately following their discovery of the new mourning dove in my care. They seem to become skittish, angry or uncertain towards me. One of the pigeons began cooing at me, doing little dance circles and then a few days ago both of them flew away. They have taken off only once and both came back 2 days later. This time after only being gone 4-5 hours, only one of them came back. (The one that was and is still cooing at me is the one that came back.) The one that didn't come back was the quiet easy going one, I assume female? Those two were inseparable before I took in the mourning dove. My Questions: Isn't 2 1/2 months old a bit young to want leave home or to try and find a mate? Could the presence of another bird have triggered the sudden change in behavior?


----------



## spence (Dec 15, 2011)

I would bet that the pigeons sensed some kind of familiarity in the dove but the size and color and dark eyes might have made them feel extremely confused and maybe threatened. If they had seen the dove occasionally as they were growing up I would bet their reaction might have been different and more ignoring the dove.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Morning doves are not feral, they are Wild. A feral bird /animal is a domestic animal/Bird living in the wild.


----------



## Lyna (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you LuckyT, I did not know this intended meaning of the word Feral. Always learning I am.


----------

